# Merlin Serial Number



## gsm2k (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi, I am thinking about buying a second hand Merlin Extralight Bike. The trouble is the stickers and badge has been removed and I'm not too sure where to find the serial number. Before I buy, I would like to find out if it is really a Merlin!! Can anyone tell me where to find the serial number on a Merlin bike? The model in question is from 2000-2001. Thanks!


----------



## gsm2k (Sep 15, 2005)

I forgot to mention...I have checked everywhere for the number (bottom bracket, etc..) and can't find it!


----------



## Pockets (Mar 29, 2005)

Drop a dime and call Merlin, beats waiting.


----------



## velopan (Sep 7, 2005)

Pockets said:


> Drop a dime and call Merlin, beats waiting.


I've had really good experiences with merlin customer service.

Did you look inside the BB shell and headtube?


----------



## gsm2k (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for the response lads. I haven't looke inside the BB Shell yet - it's a good idea though. I think you are right - I'll call Merlin and see....Cheers


----------

